# Xorg no-tastiera e mouse [RISOLTO]

## mrl4n

Ho provato di tutto ma non so piu dove guardare per risolvere il problema.

Tastiera e mouse (logitech  Cordless Desktop Comfort Laser) connessi tramite porta USB quando entro in Xorg si bloccano completamente.

Il mio make.conf 

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

USE="X aac aalib alsa apache2 ao hal ipv6 nptl xorg arts bzip2 cairo cdr cracklib css cups dts dvd dvdr encode ffmpeg fontconfig gif gimp gnome gphoto2 gtk wxgtk hal lame matroska mp3 mpeg mplayer mysql ogg opengl kde pam png ppds qt3 qt4 scanner video tiff vorbis win32codecs xine xorg xvid"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.inode.at/ "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"
```

xorg.conf 

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   #Load  "dri"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "wfb"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "dbe"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "CoreKeyboard"

        Option      "XkdRules" "xorg"

        Option      "XkdModel" "logiitc"

        Option      "Xkblayout" "it"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "Corepointer"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "G70 [GeForce 7600 GS]"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection
```

Ho eseguito un 

```
# emerge -pvt xorg-server
```

 che mi ha fatto riemergere 2 librerie, ho fatto un emerge di xf86-input-mouse e tastiera, ma il problema e sempre lo stesso...da consolle nessun problema.Last edited by mrl4n on Tue May 19, 2009 4:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Scen

Probabilmente ti sei scontrato con il "problema" della configurazione automatica delle periferiche di input di xorg-1.5 tramite HAL.

Leggi il relativo capitolo nella Guida all'aggiornamento a Xorg 1.5 per ulteriori informazioni.

----------

## MajinJoko

ricordati nel make.conf:

 *Quote:*   

> INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev"

 

Senza evdev, anche a me non andavano tastiera e mouse..

edit: ovviamente, dopo averlo aggiunto, devi ricompilare xorg-server.

----------

## mrl4n

ora funzionano entrambi, grazie a tutti e due...mi piacerebbe cambiare il layout da us a it ma se seguendo la guida cerco di dare zcat per copiare il file del layout da esempio, ricevo un messaggio che mi dice che il file non e` in formato gzip, mentre se apro direttamente 10-xinput-conifiguration.fdi ho un file vuoto.

Al limite la configuro dal pannello del desktop grafico che vado ad installare...dubito di dover lavorare in ambiente X

----------

## Scen

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> mi piacerebbe cambiare il layout da us a it ma se seguendo la guida cerco di dare zcat per copiare il file del layout da esempio, ricevo un messaggio che mi dice che il file non e` in formato gzip, mentre se apro direttamente 10-xinput-conifiguration.fdi ho un file vuoto.
> 
> 

 

Devi usare bzcat, utility per il formato BZIP2 (diverso da GZip  :Rolling Eyes:  )

 *Guida all'aggiornamento a Xorg 1.5 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> e si vuole una configurazione di base per una tastiera non americana, copiare il contenuto di /usr/share/doc/hal-*/use-estonian-layout.fdi.bz2 dentro /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-xinput-configuration.fdi (usando bzcat)
> 
> 

 

----------

## mrl4n

credo di avere bisogno di una vacanza, il mio livello di attenzione e` arrivato ad un minimo storico  :Sad: 

Grazie di nuovo Scen.

----------

